# The "simplification" of modern life by computers



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

And for far too many...then employed, now unemployed.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey, at least I don't waste as much time watching TV!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't even have conversation with people who watch regular shows or sports on TV because I have no idea what they're talking about. At least for my household the traditional media like ABC, NBC, Fox, etc are entirely irrelevant. I think I spend maybe 1 hour per month in front of TV.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Computers should be banned. This forum should be operated and updated by good old fashioned mail.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Computers should be banned. This forum should be operated and updated by good old fashioned mail.


All this modernity is really hard for me too. I don't even like mail and roads, and too much writing is also a problem. The 600s were the true Golden Age of Western Europe.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Computers should be banned. This forum should be operated and updated by good old fashioned mail.


I don't remember how to write a paper letter


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I really know I like a girl when I begin to write to her on paper.


----------



## Alberich (Dec 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Computers should be banned. This forum should be operated and updated by good old fashioned mail.


We should be sure that our mail isn't delivered by trucks either, only horses.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

And we should attend classical music concerts in dimly lit, drafty old theaters with no heat. Maybe the Romantic era wasn't really so romantic?


----------



## Alberich (Dec 22, 2011)

starthrower said:


> And we should attend classical music concerts in dimly lit, drafty old theaters with no heat. Maybe the Romantic era wasn't really so romantic?


Eh, we'll compensate by wearing atrociously hot and stuffy costumes and perposterous wigs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Alberich said:


> Eh, we'll compensate by wearing atrociously hot and stuffy costumes and perposterous wigs.


Can't see Sid James buying into that, somehow.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm a bit of a luddite myself (what's a cell phone?), but I'm sure people were saying the same thing about TVs and record players dumbing down life when they were technological marvels.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Alberich said:


> Eh, we'll compensate by wearing atrociously hot and stuffy costumes and perposterous wigs.


And arriving to the opera in time for the ballet and leaving before the end and talking all the way through.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Most of us aren't going to be at the opera because it's just too darn expensive. Maybe we'll be able to work as ushers. Most likely we'll be out in the country somewhere, huddling around a tiny fire in a hovel hoping that the local lord isn't raping one of our sisters or daughters.


----------

